#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  WOM 5000 com Ubiquiti Air Grid M5 HP

## Kilgara

Boa noite,

tenho uma AP Ubiquiti Air Grid M5 HP em funcionamento. Nela possuo 3 clientes conectados que estão funcionando em perfeita forma. Meu problema é o seguinte:

Gostaria de conectar uma WOM 5000 nessa minha AP ubiquiti. Já tentei muitas coisas, e nada deu certo. A minha WOM no *site survel* ele encontra a minha AP, mas não se conecta. Da só sinal de ruído. 

Alguém sabe como me ajudar?

----------


## rubem

Mas como está a configuração do Airgrid e do Wom? Está usando canais aceitos no brasil pro Airgrid? 
(Evite o compliance test, coloca o país correto, pois o Wom5000 não tem essa pilantragem de compliance test pra usar 50dBm EIRP em 5180MHz como uns provedores pilantras ou analfabetos usam, o limite legal é bem baixo e o wom5000 não foge desses limites, se colocar o Airgrid em compliance test vai poder configurar em canais não permitidos que o wom nunca vai conectar)

O WOM tem dupla-polarização e o airgrid polarização simples, se você setar a antena dele pra horizontal e o Airgrid ficar na vertical vai ter sinal bem baixo mesmo.

E se o Wom5000 escaneia sinal baixo, ele está dentro do angulo do Airgrid?
Aigrid tem angulo de maior ganho de uns 6º, é uma antena altamente direcional. WOM5000 tem antena mais aberta, acho que mais de 30°, mas pra ter conexão os 2 equiptos precisam estar no angulo de maior ganho do outro.

Se está escaneando sinal baixo tipo -85 é porque não estão corretamente apontados, o WOM pode ser ajustado porcamente, mas Airgrid virado 3º pro lado já faz o sinal cair.

----------


## RobsonCostta

Amigo desativa o AirMax no AirGrid!

----------


## Kilgara

> Mas como está a configuração do Airgrid e do Wom? Está usando canais aceitos no brasil pro Airgrid? 
> (Evite o compliance test, coloca o país correto, pois o Wom5000 não tem essa pilantragem de compliance test pra usar 50dBm EIRP em 5180MHz como uns provedores pilantras ou analfabetos usam, o limite legal é bem baixo e o wom5000 não foge desses limites, se colocar o Airgrid em compliance test vai poder configurar em canais não permitidos que o wom nunca vai conectar)
> 
> O WOM tem dupla-polarização e o airgrid polarização simples, se você setar a antena dele pra horizontal e o Airgrid ficar na vertical vai ter sinal bem baixo mesmo.
> 
> E se o Wom5000 escaneia sinal baixo, ele está dentro do angulo do Airgrid?
> Aigrid tem angulo de maior ganho de uns 6º, é uma antena altamente direcional. WOM5000 tem antena mais aberta, acho que mais de 30°, mas pra ter conexão os 2 equiptos precisam estar no angulo de maior ganho do outro.
> 
> Se está escaneando sinal baixo tipo -85 é porque não estão corretamente apontados, o WOM pode ser ajustado porcamente, mas Airgrid virado 3º pro lado já faz o sinal cair.


Bom dia Rubem,

ambas as antenas estão configuradas para o país Brasil. Tanto a Air Grid e a WOM 5000 estão com a polarização horizontal. A minha Air Grid já está instalada em um poste, mas a WOM 5000 está na bancada, mas fica a menos de 5 metros do poste. Minha WOM consegue captar 3 pontos de sinais, as vezes fica cheio, com 4 pontos.

Já adicionei o MAC da WAN no meu AP Air Grid e não funcionou. Minha WOM a rede esta em modo de operação *Bridge* e a Wireless esta em modo *Cliente*.

----------


## Kilgara

> Amigo desativa o AirMax no AirGrid!


Já fiz isso também, não conectou do mesmo jeito

----------


## rubem

Testa no Airgrid fixar a largura do canal em 20MHz, marcar e desmarcar channel shifting (Marca e aplica, desmarca e aplica), fixar num canal entre 5765 e 5845MHz, sem DFS ativo (Desmarca, ele só é necessario de 5,1 a 5,4GHz). 

Na aba advanced não lembro bem o que tem no Airgrid, mas tem o tipo de noise imunity, se tiver deixa ele em normal, esse tipo de algoritmo de filtragem não devia atrapalhar, mas... um monte de coisa que não devia acaba devendo...

Bom, que devia conectar, isso devia.
O WOM não está com iPool ativo? Não lembro o que tem no setup dele que possa impedir conexão.

----------


## Kilgara

Foi tentar fazer isso rubem. Já fiz muitas alterações para testar. 

Mas, o que seria iPool exatamente?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Kilgara, Boa Tarde!
Segue o link do vídeo sobre o Protocolo iPoll e nossos canais de suporte técnico.



http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

----------


## xenyx

Vc usa um airgrid como multiponto? Como e?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Kilgara

Não conhecia esse protocolo iPool. Não uso esse protocolo.

----------


## Kilgara

> Vc usa um airgrid como multiponto? Como e?


Bom...a Air Grid é uma AP que conecta com 3 clientes. Cada cliente estão em pontos diferentes e se conecta na AP. Estou precisando conectar mais um cliente, que será a WOM 5000. Mas a Intelbras não esta conectando.

----------


## Kilgara

> Testa no Airgrid fixar a largura do canal em 20MHz, marcar e desmarcar channel shifting (Marca e aplica, desmarca e aplica), fixar num canal entre 5765 e 5845MHz, sem DFS ativo (Desmarca, ele só é necessario de 5,1 a 5,4GHz). 
> 
> Na aba advanced não lembro bem o que tem no Airgrid, mas tem o tipo de noise imunity, se tiver deixa ele em normal, esse tipo de algoritmo de filtragem não devia atrapalhar, mas... um monte de coisa que não devia acaba devendo...
> 
> Bom, que devia conectar, isso devia.
> O WOM não está com iPool ativo? Não lembro o que tem no setup dele que possa impedir conexão.


Boa noite,

fiz todas as combinações de testes possíveis, mas nada aconteceu. Minha WOM não conseguiu se conectar com a Air Grid M5. O firmware da minha WOM é 3.3.a. Fiz o teste de ping, tanto na WOM 5000 quanto na Air Grid M5 e ambas dão ping. Porém, não conseguem se conectar. Alguém tem alguma sugestão para me ajudar?

----------


## Kilgara

Alguém poderia me ajudar em relação ao Sensitivity Threshold que existe na aba Advenced da Air Grid M5? O que significa isso? Ainda não consegui entender direito...

----------


## rubem

Esse campo é o limiar inferior de sensibilidade.
Se você colocar ele em -96 ele não vai aceitar sinais menores que -96.
Se colocar ele em -70 ele não vai aceitar sinais menores que -70.

Cada datarate tem sua sensibilidade (6,5M tem -96 de sensibilidade, 65M tem sensibilidade de uns -65, isso são 30dB de diferença de sensibilidade!), por isso esse campo pode ser alterado, o usuario devia definir qual o sinal mínimo pro datarate escolhido e setar nesse ponto.
Mas... quem usa modo automatic não pode, tem que deixar no default em -96, afinal no automatic o datarate precisa variar automaticamente (Mas costuma ir pro maximo e ficar lá, com conexão péssima por falta de sinal).

Enfim, esse campo só tem utilidade pra PTMP. Seria algo assim:
Vai trabalhar com MCS5, 6, 14 ou 15? Seta -60
Vai trabalhar com MCS2, 3, 11 ou 12? Seta -70
Vai trabalhar com MCS1 ou 9? Seta pra -80

Mas se deixar no default, que é uns -96, só o que vai acontecer é que cliente com sinal ruim (-81, digamos) vai conectar. Enquanto se setar isso pra -80 esse cliente vai ter conexão barrada (E deve ter! Afinal -80 é sinal baixo, é sinal pra datarate tipo 6,5M, duvido que alguém use datarate desse em PTMP)

----------


## Kilgara

Entendi. Vou fazer uns teste alterando esse valores de data rate e Sensitivity Threshold amanha.

----------


## Kilgara

Abaixo esta as configurações da minha WOM 5000 cliente. O nível de sinal da wireless está -51. Vou ver se eu deixar o Sensitivity Threshold em -50 funciona. Mas, o estranho é que quando a minha WOM fica -51, os leds de sinais dele ficam cheios. Quando minha WOM 5000 fica com -85, minha WOM so fica com 2 leds de sinais acesos. Acho que na WOM quando menor for o nivel de sinal, melhor é. Alterei o Modo IEEE para a/n, a e n na WOM, mas nada aconteceu. Não conseguir conectar com a Air Grid. Tem como alterar o modo IEEE na Air Grid? Ela fica por padrão no *a/n Mixed.*E não permiti ser alterado.

----------


## rubem

Por isso odeio UBNT, não tem como sair no maldito A/N, quando tem sinal baixo cai pra datarates de A (Tipo 24M) ao invez de usar os de N (19M, por exemplo).

Esse sinal em -51 ou -54 é até bem alto, com ele poderia usar datarate grande, mas... estão com datarate de 1M, tem algo errado aí (Devia estar nuns 52M pelo menos)

Mas uns prints das config's do Airgrid (Não do status), e das outras abas de config. da Wom5000.


Sobre usar o canal de 5680MHz, nessa faixa tem que limitar a potencia EIRP a 27dBm em UBNT (Se a antena tem 12dBi, então tem que limitar a potencia de emissão a 15dBm, que é potencia baixa. E nessa faixa tem que usar DFS ativo. Não é esse seu problema (Não é isso que não está permitindo conexão), mas a lei diz que entre 5,4 e 5,6GHz tem que usar DFS e limitar a potencia a 27dBm, por isso insisto: Use 5725 a 5850MHz, essas frequencias não exigem DFS e podem ter potencia EIRP alta (40dBm). Lei é lei, quem quer viver no brasil tem que seguir isso:
Faixa Média: (5.4) 5470 a 5725 Mhz
- Potencia máxima do transmissor 250 mw (24 dBm)
- Potencia máxima EIRP 1 Watt (30 dBm)
- Para trabalhar na eirp acima é necessário que o equipamento tenha TPC (Controle de potencia de transmissão) e caso não tenha o valor deve ser reduzido para 250 mw (27 dBm), *ubiquiti* e mikrotik não possuem TPC.
- É necessário que o equipamento possua DFS (Seleção dinâmica de frequência)

A Intelbras não permite que o equipto trabalhe fora dos parametros legais (Não tem essa pilantragem do Compliance test pra uns espertinhos acharem que resolveram tudo, quando na verdade está apenas poluindo o espectro por bobeira).

(Alias, 1M não é datarate de N, o menor datarate em N é 6,5M, por isso manda um print das config's do Wom e do Airgrid, tem algo muito errado nessa conexão, o default no UBNT é "Alow multicast data" desativado, mas mesmo com ele ativo nunca tinha visto liberar conexão de 1M)

----------


## telworld

Não sei ajuda.
Tenho BASESTATION AM-5G20-90 com Rocket M5 tenho o mesmo problema wom 5000 não conecta de forma alguma, pensei que o problema de Rocket. substitui e mesmo assim não conecta de forma alguma e tomei a conclusão que é antena pois só não funciona com ela.

----------


## Kilgara

Amanha envio mais prints das configurações das antenas. Agora não tenho acesso a elas. Olhei os diagramas de irradiações da WOM 5000 e da Ubiquiti Air Grid M5. A WOM tem uma largura de feixe grande demais, enquanto que a Air Grid são altamente diretivas. Deve ter desativado DFS da WOM, pois em outros lugares pesquisando, o pessoal deixou desativado e falaram que deu certo.

----------


## Kilgara

Bom dia, 

mais alguns prints das configurações das antenas.

----------


## JonasMT

@*telworld* tenho essas "porcaria" na rede, conecto normal em qualquer ap da rede omnitik,rocket m5 e rb912.

To corrido aqui mas se quiser tiro um backup da configuraçao de ambos ap e cpe envio pra vcs analizar e ver aonde estao errando.

----------


## rubem

No Airgrid, na aba advanced, o ack timeout estão gigante, em 27Km. Isso está certo? Wom5000 não devia ter sinal -49 a mais de uns 2Km. então desmarca o auto e fixar a distancia em uns 4Km (Ack-timeout onde a zona de fresnel não é 100% limpa é bom que esteja bem maior que o valor real).
(Alias, isso estar marcando 27Km é mais uma prova que o modo auto das coisas é um lixo e falha toda hora)

Desabilita também o EIRP controle, com ele ativo não adianta setar alguma potencia manualmente porque está no modo auto.

Já na aba wireless dele, coloca canal fixo em 20MHz (Nada de auto, e 40MHz ocupa muito espaço e polui o espectro a toa, precisa dos 60Mbps que ele pode dar? Com 20MHz pode conseguir 30Mbps de trafego real, é insuficiente?), tira a frequencia do auto e testa algum entre 5700-5850MHz, desmarca o ajuste de EIRP, isso vai permitir aumenta a potencia, testa uns 18dBm. O datarate module em Alternative geralmente ajuda, mas... TESTA ele em outros modos também. Coloca o max tx rate em MCS3 e desmarca a caixa automatic (Com ela marcada não importa o que selecione manualmente).

No WOM mesma coisa, tira de 20/40MHz e fixa em 20MHz, desmarca a regulamentação automatica (Nada de auto, lembra), na aba wireless avbançado coloca o datarate em 26M (MCS3, ou o mesmo que estiver no Airgrid, que seja MCS5). E... essa antena na horizontal, está certa? O airgrid está na horizontal mesmo?
Aqui como é na vertical e horizontal:

Olha a posição da ponteira, nunca se vira a ponteira, vira a grade inteira.

Mas são 2Km mesmo? (Como está na config. de ack timeout da WOM5000) Em 2Km não devia conseguir MCS7 com canal de 40MHz realmente, falta ganho de antena por parte da wom5000, por isso digo pra insistir em 20MHz (Exige menos sinal) e em MCS3 (Exige menos sinal e tem sensibilidade melhor), mas tem que configurar isso nos 2 lados (Nada de auto em nenhum lado. Se algo deu errado tira tudo do auto, auto é pra quando tudo dá certo, nesse caso não deu).

----------


## telworld

> @*telworld* tenho essas "porcaria" na rede, conecto normal em qualquer ap da rede omnitik,rocket m5 e rb912.
> 
> To corrido aqui mas se quiser tiro um backup da configuraçao de ambos ap e cpe envio pra vcs analizar e ver aonde estao errando.



Ola Jonas!
Tudo que de ajuda é bem vindo, pois estamos aqui é pra ajudar uns aos outros toda opinião e sugestão é bem vinda.
Manda ve

----------


## Kilgara

Minha WOM 5000 depois das mudanças, ela ficou com -47. Mas não conectou de jeito nenhum. A Air Grid esta com polarização horizontal. Lá no *site survey* da WOM 5000, o sinal da AP Air Grid, está com a cor verde. O que nunca tinha acontecido. Achei que iria conectar agora. O estranho é que a minha WOM 5000 ainda continua com data rate de 1 M.

----------


## Kilgara

Uma coisa eu percebir, quando desmarco a EIRP da aba Advanced da Air Grid, não da para desmarcar a EIRP da aba Wireless também. Quando desmarco em um, não da para desmarcar em outro.

----------


## JonasMT

Pessoal corrido de mais aqui no provedor apos temporal de sabado, sem tempo pra parar e criar um backup personalizado por agora.

Mas segue screen do meu ap salada mista kkkk, tem airgrid m5, tplink 5.8, wom e sxt
Lembrando AirMAX OFF 
  

Wom

----------


## Kilgara

Quanto esta o seu *data rate atual* da sua WOM 5000? Ou é a WOM 5000 MIMO que você esta usando?

----------


## RBARCEL0S

Boa noite galera... E aew, conseguiram resolver esse probleminha?!
Notei que nos print´s do kilgara os WDS estão desativados, ative-os e nos diga se foi útil.
Tenho NanoStation M5 e uma WOM 5000 num PTP passando meu link e ta tudo funcionando perfeitamente.

----------


## Kilgara

Não funcionou. Já havia feito esse teste, mas fiz denovo e nada.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Kilgara, Boa Tarde!

Favor nos passar seu telefone com DDD via mensagem privada, para podermos verificar oque está ocorrendo?

----------

